# how to kill msile.exe attack?



## nonongse (Mar 28, 2009)

how to kill msile.exe attak? most powerfull idea how this damnthing works?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Please follow * these instructions* and start a new thread in the *Virus/Trojans/Spyware forum* where an analyst will help you as soon as possible.


----------

